# Empirespy sales



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

Right, I've seen a deamon army I'm interested in (40k and fantasy ;D) and I need some funds, or if anyone has any daemons they'd like to trade, it would be great.
Ok here's What I've got;
OrkzSOLD
(CSM
Abbadon
Converted sorcerer (termie w/ familiar)
4 chaos termies
10 csm
spawn
oblitorator
Codex Chaos space marines
Chaos doomsday device)~ £50 I'd like this to go as a whole, or for a similar sized daemon army.

Thanks in advance I'll get some picks up soon.


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok All the Orks are gone.


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

OK I need to sell the Chaos, sensible offers please.


----------

